# purpurea nothovar purpurea Tasek Bera Flower



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Collected the plant close to 2 months ago. Flowered for me today. Just to share a photo for now. Will update more when I have time.










Yoong


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats a very nice looking spathe! Only two months after you got it? That's quick. It must like your setup!


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar,
Thanks. 

The water level was quite high when I collect the plants. I only manage to find very few plant. To cut down the risk of losing them all, I planted them in different substrates. All of them are doing well with new leaf growing, and I even have plantlets growing now. 

The flowering plant is planted in 30% baked clay:30% garden soil: 30% peat: 10% ADA power sand. To my experience, this combination doesn't have as high survival rate as ADA soil. However, it has the advantage of low cost and hence I tried it again. Obviously it suite this crypt well. In less then two months I have 3 new leafs and a flower.

Yoong


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

More photo update. This time I open the kettle. took me an afternoon to take these pictures. But very satisfying.



















For more: Aquadoc

Yoong


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations on the flower; nice colour. Very nice work on the photography too.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very detailed pictures of the anatomy. Looks extremely pro! Thanks for sharing these photos with us.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

DelawareJim & DelawareJim,

Thanks for the kind comment. The work is inspired by the expert like Ghazanfar and Xema who take breath taking photographs. With the lost of crypt habbitate everyday, lets hope we can document as much as possible before they are gone.

I still have a lot to learn from you guys. I suppose the next I want to research on is how to pollinate the flower. Anyone know where I can find article on that or anyone can share thier experience?

Thanks.

BTW, with the rate of this crypt growing, I should have some plantlet to share/exchange in the near future. 

Yoong


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice pix. The flower look different from Johors purpurea.

http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/cryptocoryne-purpurea-gallery.html


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice picture taking congrats on the flower


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Crypts and Jazzlvr123,
Nice for the nice comment. This crypt is quite easy to plant. They are growing well, sending out runners and growing plantlets.

Yoong


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love the red color of the flower. cheers.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really cool!!

I think I will copy your style of showing the spate for me new zonata sphate which is coming up.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Xema said:


> Really cool!!
> 
> I think I will copy your style of showing the spate for me new zonata sphate which is coming up.


Xema,
I am looking forward to see your pictures. You and Ghazanfar take amazing close up pics. I think I need to get a micro lens in order to get those reasult.

Yoong


----------

